# Other Makes : Comutacar Citi Car NO RESERVE 70s 80s Electric Vehicle COMUTA-CAR CITIC



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $355.00* (11 Bids)
End Date: Monday Mar-05-2012 14:02:14 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

